#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] (獸裝出沒注意)CWHK31同人cosplay展會場

## Dingz

話說小鼠是個突然迷上獸文化/布偶裝/cosplay的獸, 之前對同人及cosplay一曉不通. 看見有獸說什麼 CWT CWHK 的, 還會有獸裝出現. 就十分好奇 CWT/HK 是什麼呢?

用了yahoo大神後...原來是同人展XD...看來小鼠在洞穴住了太久啦... (咳)

還發現原來香港的CWHK31是在2月13日舉行囧. 在小鼠發現CWHK31到開始舉行只相距8小時XD...於是立刻乖乖去睡覺明天去實地考察啦~~

抱着欣賞的心情去到現場, wa cow, 真的超級無敵多coser在現場呢~~而且大部份都cosplay得出神入化, ~~好了不說廢話, 等小鼠為大家分享一下所見所聞吧~~

獸獸們 : 說好的獸裝呢?
丁丁鼠 : 別急~~牠是神秘人物啊~~~


不知道他在cos誰@@

對他手上的武器比較有興趣的說~

她們又可愛又cool呢~~~

愛與正義的化身~~Sailor Moon~~~

不知道cos什麼的3人組,很cool就是了

剛剛可愛2人組其中一個擺pose, 就影了下來啦~

喔~~~是Nero~~~啊~~~不要打臉

可愛小女警~~

你不凍的嗎><

背影很有殺人的味道~~

小姐~~~你中槍啦@@

Cool到核爆的 Doctor & Nurse @@


是聖鬥士旅團啊@@他們發出亮眼的小宇宙啊~~ (是被閃光燈返射過多了吧XD)

可愛小妹妹~~

她偷了魯夫的草帽!!

你不覺得太重了嗎?

其中一個聖鬥士走了出來擺pose~~

喔~~~你是那間學校的~~可以給手電號碼給哥哥嗎(奸笑中

不知道cos什麼的可愛二人組~~

她一定是在cosplay血腥熊!!!

很有GL的味道呢~~


這個老外超師的~~~

啊…有很多小鼠不會的人物呢…

聖鬥士旅團在保護雅典娜, 不過好像很歡樂=w=

閃電之十一人?

Gaaahhhh ~~~~ fresh meat~~!!!

超級無敵可愛小羞~~~


小鼠其中一個至愛[熱氣之巴沙拿]~~~~~來聽我唱歌吧~~~!!!!

小鼠別一個至愛[薩菲羅斯]~~~~ 克勞德在那裡?

丁丁鼠 : 好了今天旅程完結~~回家去了~~~~
獸獸們 : 獸裝呢?!!你騙我們進來的嗎??!!!
丁丁鼠 : 其…其實還有的啦XD…



看到獸裝當然沖上前交流一下啦, 
後來得知牠就是狼版的火龍喔~~
牠正為一個名為留聲堂廣播劇組在宣傳
看到在美女師哥cosplayer中居然有獸裝, 感動得快要掉下眼淚了><
這也是小鼠在香港的公共場所第一次見到獸裝!

呼~~~希望各位喜歡吧~~~

----------


## 蒼天翼龍

你還是騙到我了　-w-

因為我以為裡面的照片是你穿著獸裝逛展的照片　XD"

不過至少還有一隻狼(無誤

----------


## 迷龍

看到初音、黑岩、黑執事、K-ON、雙魚理、鏡音、閃十一....喔喔好多，眼花撩亂~~

感覺都挺不錯www

話說回來，COS照片這裡可以貼？

----------


## 冥獄o玥

看到好多不錯的Coser
原來香港那兒也有那麼棒的同人展
真希望能夠到香港一睹其魅力
能夠參加應該收穫不少吧
感謝小鼠的分享

----------


## Dingz

To: 蒼天翼龍
XDD小鼠沒有說會穿獸裝啊~~(你跟本誤導!!)
其實真的得想穿啦, 可是只有一隻獸是不行的!

To: 迷龍
其實還有更多的~~
不過實在太多人塞在一個商場啦><
很難找的全部coser來手拍照

To: 玥
好像香港今年8月中會有CWHK32 (好像是吧)
不過臺灣的好像比較好的說, 起碼場地比香港的來的大啊
香港這個都要塞在在一個小小的商場裡, 真可憐><

----------


## 火龍

喔!!!我看到了自己喔!!!(廢話)
其實這次cos得很失敗的說...
由於早上發生了突發事件(鬧鐘沒有響)
於是已經遲到的我怱怱地出門
結果把毛鞋和隱形眼鏡給遺留在家中...
不過,想不到戴上眼鏡也不錯的說
希望下次我不會再這麼大意...

話說,當日其實是幫朋友派傳單而已
因為我比較能吸引人們接收傳單
所以,他們把傳單全都給我派的說

----------

